

Yahoo buys freelance news site Associated Content - kadhinn
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100518/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_yahoo_acquisition;_ylt=AobzXq1_5SH.U7V1VlNjLasjtBAF;_ylu=X3oDMTJwdGQ5bm5rBGFzc2V0A2FwLzIwMTAwNTE4L3VzX3RlY195YWhvb19hY3F1aXNpdGlvbgRjcG9zAzIEcG9zAzUEc2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDeWFob29idXlzZnJl

======
jsm386
_Yahoo Inc. is buying freelance news site Associated Content in a deal that
will add a more folksy touch to one of the world's biggest Web sites._

So Associated Content, which is a content mill a la Demand Media/AOL Seed
based on SEOing the hell out of trending news items is now owned by a search
engine. That sounds like the worst/greatest idea Yahoo has come up with yet
depending on your perspective.

~~~
vaksel
well to be fair Yahoo is getting out of the search business(they'll be powered
by bing)

------
ilamont
Risky. A strategy based on low-quality content is bad for any brand, but
because this product is tied so closely to SEO, it is really putting itself at
the mercy of Google. A fundamental change in the search algorithm or SERP
design could really screw Associated Content.

------
scrame
Yahoo: A second rate company trying their damndest to be third-rate.

------
sstrudeau
Another steaming pile of mediocrity to compete with IAC's about.com? _yawn_

~~~
drm237
IAC doesn't own about.com. It's owned by The New York Times Company.

